# Tiger Shepherds?



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Had to work this morning. Was excited to see a new GSD puppy on the appointment schedule, but a bit worried that it was only 5 weeks old, was hoping it was an orphan, but figured it probably came from a puppy mill. It came in for his exam, very cute, very tiny, very frightened, and very full of worms! The paperwork that came with him said he was 7 weeks old, but judging from his size and behavior he was probably only 5 weeks. The vet pulled me aside and showed me the paperwork, and asked if I had heard anything about "Tiger Shepherds". The new owners said the pet had no papers and was not able to be registered with the AKC because he was a tiger shepherd. If that doesn't just scream puppy mill. Oh well, at least he got a loving home, and hopefully the owners will take our advice of going to puppy class for socialization, etc.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The only dog I could think of as a "legitimate" tiger shepherd due to the striping would be the Dutch shepherd. Your example strikes me as another backyard breeder and ill-informed consumer.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

It is SO sad that people are SO gullible. (Or uninformed or whatever you want to call it.)

What did the puppy look like?


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDWhat did the puppy look like?


Looked like a little dark black & tan, or maybe a bi-color. Hard to tell, but obviously a little GSD.


----------

